# Front child bike carriers



## chriSto72 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm trying to decide on a child carrier for my 2yr old. In the running is the ibert safe-T-seat, the Co-rider and the Yepp mini. Has anyone tried these? Any recommendations? Our rides will be both road and off road, so I want comfort for the bumpy ride as well. The carrier will go on a Specalized Hard Rock.


----------



## lucienrau (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd look at the Yepp and Bobike Mini. I had an Ibert while my littl'un was smaller and it's not adjustable at all and I was never happy about the strap configuration. 

If you've got a 2 year old consider how big they are. My daughter was too big for the Ibert by the time she was 2, but she's a tall kid. At the same time we've got a friend with a 3 year old who's on the small side who would still fit in a front carrier. The weight limits listed are a pretty good estimation of how they'll fit.


----------



## gaba (Jul 11, 2006)

I have 2 boys (now 2 and 3 years old). Front carrier never worked well for us, I'm 6'4" and my knees wouldn't fit. Sold the ibert after 1 ride. We ended up forking out for a nice chariot (with suspension for offroad) and got a Weehoo Igo trailer. Now we can do 3-4hr rides switching the two between the 2 trailers. The Igo lets them pedal and is open so they don't get bored. The other one usually naps in the chariot. Then we switch after a picnic or stop at a playground. Works well.


----------



## shenvalleywc (Jan 8, 2012)

*happy with the ibert*

I picked up an earlier style ibert off of craigslist (pre bottom cushion). My 2 and a half year old loves it. She is on the small side, but still has room to go.

I ride on/off road with her. The one thing that I have to be careful of is how much her weight throws off the steering. Have to plan turns accordingly. It is challenging to stand up and pedal with her on the bike. I thought I would be banging my knees on the thing all the time, but haven't had an issue. If the mounting is still the same, be careful if you leave the bracket on your bike all the time for easy on/off with the seat. That thing will pierce your leg if you take just the seat off and go riding solo with the bracket on.


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yepp vs iBert -- I had a hard time finding a good comparison on Yepp Mini vs Ibert Safe T Seat, so I bought them both to compare. Keeping the Yepp and the iBert is going back (sorry REI). Here are my thoughts...

The Kid: 9 month old daughter, kind of on the small side.
The Bike: Electra 3 speed Cruiser
The Rider: 6'2" male, expert level rider

Installation: both are easy, you just bolt an adapter to your stem. The iBert slides on horizontally and secures with a pin. The Yepp slides on vertically and has a more secure push button / slide mechanism. The Yepp also has a locking feature, which is nice if you are worried about leaving the seat on an unattended bike.

Fit: First, there is a bit of play/wobble in both designs between the seat and the attachment. Both seem easy to fix with some tape/putty once you decide to keep the seat. Second, I don't have much of a problem hitting my knees on a cruiser bike. On a less "relaxed" frame, it would probably be an issue.

Padding: The Yepp seems to be softer / have more comfortable padding than the iBert.

Position of Child: The iBert seemed to have a more "reclined" position than the Yepp. The Yepp is higher in the back. My daughter seemed more comfortable in the Yepp.

Seat: The Yepp is open on the sides, while the iBert is more enclosed. I liked the enclosed style of the iBert better, but it wasn't enough to offset other issues.

"Steering Wheel": Both have a version of a handlebar/steering wheel. I can't see a clear advantage between the two designs.

Foot rests: The Yepp has adjustable stirrups, the iBert has the leg troughs. The Yepp looked a bit more comfortable for my daughter, but it was pretty much a toss up.

At the end of the day, the Yepp had a better seated position for my daughter, which is why I am keeping the Yepp. Hope that helps anyone in a similar situation.


----------

